# Troy-Bilt Tractor w/Plow



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's my 21hp Troy-Bilt Super Bronco with a 46" plow, rear weights, tire chains, and mtd snow cab. Pics are from yesterday with about 3" of new snow.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Well its small, but you have to start somewhere and that cab keeps you out of the wind...


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

you should also consider a 12' pusher in the future for that machine for faster results....


----------



## tjslawnservice (Dec 5, 2008)

12'??? isnt that a little small i mean it is a 21 horse how about a 20' daniels lol. J/k...


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

20' arctic


----------



## V-Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

Sounds like a disaster on wheels


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

It plows fine, but when I pile it up and can't push the snow any farther, I can't shift into reverse without hoping that by pulsing the gas it rolls away from the snow pile a little or I have to get off and tug at it a little.


----------

